

Scribe technology now open source - kwamenum86
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=32008268919

======
kwamenum86
Admittedly, I posted this largely as a response to the notion that fb does not
require first rate engineers.

Facebook is a toy but it is more robot than Lincoln logs. There are a lot of
complex moving parts in the site's infrastructure and the problems they solve
their have applications far beyond the realm of social networks.

Their engineering notes make for a pretty interesting read so check out the
other ones too (if you are into that) here:
<http://www.facebook.com/notes.php?id=9445547199>

